
Pygn-appengine - use Gracenote Music API using JSON requests - samiq
https://github.com/playleaf/pygn-appengine
======
samiq
as part of our research on music api's, today I spend the day playing with the
Gracenote Music API, given that their API is based on XML and runs with all
the bad things of x-domain policies, I wrote this little wrapper as an
appengine app that exposes the api for json requests.

